# panasonic TC50ST30 audio return



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

This TV has audio return channel for HDMI 1 input . Is the return signal ( via toslink) in any way down converted ? For instance will a 24/96 signal be down converted to something of lower resolution? Tks


----------

